# Πώς μπορεί να ρυθμίσει η κοινωνία τέτοιες καταστάσεις;



## nickel (Jul 27, 2010)

Τι μπορεί να κάνει η κοινωνία απέναντι στον εκβιασμό (ή «εκβιασμό») μιας κατηγορίας ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών; Ζητάς από την κυβέρνηση να πάρει χρήματα από εμάς τους υπόλοιπους και να τα δώσει στους εκβιαστές για να σταματήσουν να εκβιάζουν; Της ζητάς να επιδείξει πυγμή; Τι αποτελεί επίδειξη πυγμής σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση; Να πει στους φορτηγατζήδες να τα μαζέψουν αλλιώς θα αναδιατυπωθεί ο νόμος έτσι που δεν θα προβλέπει καμία αποζημίωση; Ζητάς να επιβάλει την τάξη εκεί όπου οι απεργοί μπλοκάρουν την ελεύθερη διακίνηση; Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα της επιστράτευσης σ' αυτή την περίπτωση; Την επισείεις σαν απειλή; Ή εξαντλείς τη δημοκρατικότητά σου απέναντι στους απεργούς αδιαφορώντας για την υπόλοιπη κοινωνία; 

Τι είναι δημοκρατικό σ' αυτή την περίπτωση; Μέσα μου νιώθω τις δημοκρατικές μου αντιλήψεις σε αναταραχή, αν δεν καταρρέουν κιόλας...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2010)

Το δημοκρατικό, σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι η εφαρμογή των νόμων. Το δημοκρατικό, σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι το δικαίωμα να διεκδικεί καθένας, αλλά *καθένας*, τα συνταγματικά του δικαιώματα (ακόμη και όσοι θέλουν να αλλάξουν το σύνταγμα --κι αυτό, δικαίωμα είναι) με τον συνταγματικά αποδεκτό τρόπο. Το δημοκρατικό, σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι η αρχή της πλειοψηφίας.

Όταν ξηλώνεται μπροστά στα μάτια μας ένα απίστευτο πλέγμα αλληλεξαρτήσεων που χτίστηκε μετά τον πόλεμο (τα φορολογικά και τα ασφαλιστικά άρχισαν μεταπολεμικά, οι άδειες των φορτηγών π.χ. είναι της δικτατορίας κατόρθωμα), όταν γκρεμίζονται «τα ξύσε μου την πλάτη μου, να ξύσω τη δική σου», όταν ο πολιτικός δεν μπορεί πια να κλείνει το ματάκι με νόημα στον πελάτη, επειδή ο πελάτης δεν τον πιστεύει, όταν η Ελλάδα εξαναγκάζεται να κάνει μέσα σε μήνες προσαρμογές που θα έπρεπε να έχει κάνει (και να έχει τροποποιήσει) εδώ και χρόνια ή και δεκαετίες, και πάλι καλά να λες.

Όταν συζητάγαμε τα του μνημονίου, είχα αναφέρει ότι αν η χώρα χρεοκοπούσε, δεν θα είχε συνάλλαγμα να αγοράσει πετρέλαιο και να φτιάξει βενζίνες. Ορίστε τι γίνεται αν πραγματικά δεν έχεις τρεις μέρες βενζίνη --πραγματικά, επειδή η απεργία δεν είναι σικέ, τα βενζινάδικα δεν είχαν φουλάρει για να ξεστοκάρουν με «ελαφρώς ανεβασμένες τιμές λόγω της ζήτησης, καταλαβαίνετε» και η μισή Αθηνοθεσσαλονίκη έχει γυρίσει στα χωριά της, όπου δεν υπάρχουν υποδομές και δεν έχει μείνει ούτε γαϊδουράκι να πας στο διπλανό χωριό...

Και θα μου εξηγήσει κάποιος, τι σημαίνει αυτό που λένε οι ελεγκτές της εναέριας, ότι δεν θα κάνουν πια τα στραβά μάτια υπέρ του τουρισμού; Δηλαδή όταν πετάμε υπό κανονικές συνθήκες, κάποιοι από κάτω κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια επειδή έχουν λυθεί τα οικονομικά τους αιτήματα; Και δεν τους έχουν μαζέψει ακόμη; Όχι για τώρα, που απεργούν. Αλλά για τότε που, όπως παραδέχονται, εκτελούν πλημμελώς τα καθήκοντά τους.


----------



## sarant (Jul 27, 2010)

Πάντως και στη Γαλλία είναι συνηθισμένο να κλείνουν οι φορτηγατζήδες τους δρόμους και να αποκλείουν τα διυλιστήρια, και μάλιστα για 'τρέχουσες' κινητοποιήσεις, όχι για τόσο ριζικές μεταρρυθμίσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2010)

Επειδή είμαστε καταμεσής στην τουριστική σεζόν, καταμεσής στην επιτήρηση, και επειδή οι μεταρρυθμίσεις είναι πολύ πιο ριζικές (δηλ. τον πονάει πολύ τον φορτηγατζή, άρα είναι διατεθειμένος να το τραβήξει περισσότερο / να πονέσει τους υπόλοιπους περισσότερο), ίσως δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδια τα πράγματα. Στη Γαλλία πώς και πότε τα μαζεύουν;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 27, 2010)

nickel said:


> Να πει στους φορτηγατζήδες να τα μαζέψουν αλλιώς θα αναδιατυπωθεί ο νόμος έτσι που δεν θα προβλέπει καμία αποζημίωση; Ζητάς να επιβάλει την τάξη εκεί όπου οι απεργοί μπλοκάρουν την ελεύθερη διακίνηση;



Αυτά θα έλεγα.


----------



## sarant (Jul 27, 2010)

Στη Γαλλία τα μαζεύουν όταν κουραστούν οι φ. ή όταν υποχωρήσει η αρχή. Για την τουριστική περίοδο, πάντως, ας έφερναν το ρημάδι το νομοσχέδιο ένα μήνα αργότερα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2010)

sarant said:


> Για την τουριστική περίοδο, πάντως, ας έφερναν το ρημάδι το νομοσχέδιο ένα μήνα αργότερα.


Εκτός αν θεωρήσουμε ότι πιστεύουν ότι τώρα θα αγανακτήσει πιο γρήγορα ο κόσμος, οπότε πιο γρήγορα θα πάρουν τα μέτρα που έχουν προβλέψει να πάρουν εναντίον των απεργών (όπως ξέρεις, η κυβέρνηση μελετά ένα-ένα τα βήματά της).


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2010)

Ευτυχώς το ΚΚΕ στηρίζει τις απεργίες των φορτηγατζήδων — γιατί αν στήριζε τον νόμο της κυβέρνησης, γύρευε πόσοι φούρνοι θα γκρεμίζονταν:

«Τη συγκέντρωση του μεταφορικού έργου σε λίγες μονοπωλιακές επιχειρήσεις» προωθεί, σύμφωνα με τον Περισσό, το νομοσχέδιο για την απελευθέρωση των οδικών μεταφορών. Έτσι, καλεί τους αυτοαπασχολούμενους στη μεταφορά «να αγωνιστούν μαζί με τους εργαζομένους για την ανατροπή της αντιλαϊκής πολιτικής, να παλέψουν για έναν άλλον δρόμο ανάπτυξης που να εξυπηρετεί τις σύγχρονες λαϊκές ανάγκες και όχι τα κέρδη των μονοπωλίων, *με δημόσιο έλεγχο και κοινωνική ιδιοκτησία των μέσων μεταφοράς*».

Αυτό τους εξήγησαν τι σημαίνει;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 28, 2010)

Ενώ τώρα, που δεν είναι μονοπωλιακές οι επιχειρήσεις, έχουμε, ας πούμε, κι άλλες επιλογές, ε;


----------



## Elsa (Jul 28, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και θα μου εξηγήσει κάποιος, τι σημαίνει αυτό που λένε οι ελεγκτές της εναέριας, ότι δεν θα κάνουν πια τα στραβά μάτια υπέρ του τουρισμού; Δηλαδή όταν πετάμε υπό κανονικές συνθήκες, κάποιοι από κάτω κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια επειδή έχουν λυθεί τα οικονομικά τους αιτήματα; Και δεν τους έχουν μαζέψει ακόμη; Όχι για τώρα, που απεργούν. Αλλά για τότε που, όπως παραδέχονται, εκτελούν πλημμελώς τα καθήκοντά τους.



Αυτό που λες, μεγάλη απορία έχω πώς δεν πήρε έκταση και δεν συζητιέται! Δηλαδή οι "κανονικές συνθήκες" είναι να κινδυνεύουν ζωές;


----------



## Costas (Jul 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ευτυχώς το ΚΚΕ στηρίζει τις απεργίες των φορτηγατζήδων — γιατί αν στήριζε τον νόμο της κυβέρνησης, γύρευε πόσοι φούρνοι θα γκρεμίζονταν:
> 
> «Τη συγκέντρωση του μεταφορικού έργου σε λίγες μονοπωλιακές επιχειρήσεις» προωθεί, σύμφωνα με τον Περισσό, το νομοσχέδιο για την απελευθέρωση των οδικών μεταφορών. Έτσι, καλεί τους αυτοαπασχολούμενους στη μεταφορά «να αγωνιστούν μαζί με τους εργαζομένους για την ανατροπή της αντιλαϊκής πολιτικής, να παλέψουν για έναν άλλον δρόμο ανάπτυξης που να εξυπηρετεί τις σύγχρονες λαϊκές ανάγκες και όχι τα κέρδη των μονοπωλίων, *με δημόσιο έλεγχο και κοινωνική ιδιοκτησία των μέσων μεταφοράς*».
> 
> Αυτό τους εξήγησαν τι σημαίνει;


Δεν τους το εξήγησαν, αλλά αν οι φορτηγατζήδες παρακολουθούσαν τον 902 στην τηλεόραση, θα έβλεπαν ετούτες ακριβώς τις μέρες, στα πλαίσια του πανοράματος του σοβιετικού σινεμά που προβάλλεται εκεί σε μόνιμη βάση τα τελευταία χρόνια, μια ταινία μυθοπλασίας για την κολεχτιβοποίηση, όπου οι μικρομεσαίοι αγρότες καταγγέλλονταν είτε ως αφελείς είτε ως κουλάκοι κλπ., και καλούνταν να ενταχθούν στα μεγάλα κολχόζ κλπ.


----------



## nikosl (Jul 30, 2010)

Υποστηρίζω τον αγώνα των φορτηγατζήδων μέχρις εσχάτων -και αν υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα στη σταση της Αριστεράς στην Ελλάδα είναι ότι δεν βγαίνει με όλες τις δυνάμεις της να στηρίξει αυτή τη μάχη. Αυτό που παίζεται αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι μόνο τα συγκεκριμένα αιτήματα των φορτηγατζήδων, αλλά το πώς μπορούν να δοθούν αγώνες που θα νικάνε. Σε ένα βαθμό, δεν θεωρώ ότι έχουν και μεγάλη σημασία τα αιτήματα. Το βασικό είναι ότι ο τρόπος των φορτηγατζήδων δίνει διδάγματα σε όλους τους εργαζόμενους. Απεργία, μπλοκάρισμα, πρόκληση ταραχής και αποσταθεροποίησης. Επειδή απο Σεπτέμβρη θα χρειαστεί να έχουμε πολλά τέτοια, με όσο περισσότερο ψηλό ηθικό βγουν οι φορτηγατζήδες από αυτή τη μαχη, τόσο περισσότερο έτοιμοι θα βρεθούν και οι νοσοκομειακοί και οι καθηγητές και οι εργάτες των δήμων να γεμίσουν με σκουπίδια τις πόλεις, και οι τραπεζικοί να μπλοκάρουν τα κεντρικά μηχανογραφικά, και οι ΔΕΗτζήδες να κόψουν το ρεύμα και οι εργαζόμενοι στα ΜΜΜ να προκαλέσουν χάος. Γιατί αυτός είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να λυθεί η κρίση προς δικό μας όφελος -με λίγα λόγια να παραλύσει η κυβέρνηση και να ακυρωθεί η επίθεση.

Και μια γενίκευση, αυτη τη φορά όχι ως στρατευμένος, αλλά ως απλός πολιτικός επιστημονας: αν υπάρχει μια αντίφαση στον αγώνα των φορτηγατζήδων είναι ότι ενώ είναι ένας χώρος μικροαστικός -ιδιοκτήτες- χωρίς καμιά σχέση με την οργανωμένη αριστερά και τις παραδόσεις της, είναι ακριβώς αυτή η μη-σχέση που εμποδίζει την εμφάνιση πολιτικών σκεπτικών της ήττας (τα συνηθισμένα: τι θα πει η κοινωνία; να φυλάξουμε δυνάμεις για αργότερα. Να βρούμε πολιτικές συμμαχίες κλπ κλπ). Φυσικά αυτό δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα, γιατί την κρίσιμη στιγμή η πολιτική/ιδεολογική αδυναμία θα παίξει ρόλο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2010)

Εμένα θα μου επιτρέψεις να μην πιάσω τέτοια συζήτηση, συνονόματε. Ακόμα κι αν συμφωνούμε στο μακροπρόθεσμο, θα διαφωνήσουμε στο βραχυμεσοπρόθεσμο, τόσο στο πώς θα θέλαμε να συμβεί όσο και στο πώς προβλέπουμε να συμβεί. Παρά την τεράστια περιέργεια που νιώθω να σε ρωτήσω για τη συνέχεια του σεναρίου, μετά από το σημείο όπου παραλύει η κυβέρνηση, δε θα το κάνω γιατί θα οφείλεις, ως πολιτικός επιστήμονας, να μας δώσεις όλες τις πιθανές εξελίξεις — και κάποιες απ’ αυτές θα δρουν σε βάρος του οράματος. Θα επισημάνω μόνο ότι άνοιξες το θέμα σε λάθος νήμα: Αυτό έχει τίτλο «Πώς μπορεί να ρυθμίσει η κοινωνία τέτοιες καταστάσεις;» και όχι «Πώς μπορούν τέτοιες καταστάσεις να ρυθμίσουν την κοινωνία;». :)


----------



## nikosl (Jul 31, 2010)

Εχεις δίκιο. Παρασύρθηκα....


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2010)

Τώρα που τελείωσε η απεργία των βυτιοφόρων, θα ήθελα μια στατιστική για το πόσοι από εκείνους που στήθηκαν σε τεράστιες ουρές στα βενζινάδικα την περασμένη εβδομάδα χρειάζονταν _πραγματικά _βενζίνη, είτε για τη δουλειά τους είτε για να πάνε διακοπές -- και *πόσοι πήγαν να γεμίσουν το αυτοκίνητο και μετά να το ξαναπαρκάρουν στο σπίτι τους και να μην το κουνήσουν από κει. *Πάντως, κάποιος από τους εκπροσώπους των πρατηρίων βενζίνης είπε στην τηλεόραση πως αν έρχονταν για βενζίνη μόνο αυτοί που τη χρειάζονταν, ούτε θα τελείωνε τόσο γρήγορα η βενζίνη ούτε θα υπήρχαν τόσο τεράστιες ουρές. 

Θυμήθηκα τα καρότσια ηλικιωμένων ανθρώπων γεμάτα δεκάδες κουτιά γάλα εβαπορέ στις διάφορες κρίσεις "Κατοχής" που περνάμε κατά καιρούς. Πόσο γάλα πίνει φυσιολογικά κάθε μέρα ένας 80άχρονος; Πόσα απ' αυτά πετιούνται έναν χρόνο μετά επειδή έχουν λήξει;


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Δεν λήγει τόσο σύντομα το εβαπορέ, ούτε το κατοχικό σύνδρομο...


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2010)

Καθώς ένα από τα κύρια θέματα συζήτησης του φθινοπώρου έκανε ήδη πρεμιέρα στα δελτία και τις ηλεφημερίδες και ενώ θα προσπαθούμε να καταλάβουμε πού ακριβώς βρίσκεται το δίκιο στην υπόθεση της απελευθέρωσης της ενέργειας, ήδη σήμερα ο πρόεδρος της ΓΕΝΟΠ-ΔΕΗ απείλησε ότι θα βυθίσουν τη χώρα στο σκοτάδι — σε βαθύ και διαρκές σκοτάδι. Δηλαδή, μέσα σε λίγα 24ωρα θα κάνουν κάθε πολίτη αυτής της χώρας, πλούσιο και φτωχό, να παρακαλάει να τους επιστρατεύσει κι αυτούς η κυβέρνηση. Άρα πολύ γρήγορα θα επικρατήσουν τα σχέδια τα οποία λένε ότι πολεμούν. Μήπως θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν από τώρα να μελετούν κάποια πιο έξυπνη προσέγγιση; Ο Θεός να τους φωτίσει.


----------

